# What exactly are marimo moss balls and are they worth getting?



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

What exactly are marimo moss balls and what are there pros and cons for tanks? I understand they're like balls of moss and all but Im pretty ignorant on the topic and would like to learn more. Im sure if they have good stuff for bettas I would love to get mine some. Like do bettas interact with the moss balls or are they just there?

Thank you for your time!
~Shishou


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they are a type of algae that forms balls. :V they're native to Japan, and are popular as aquarium plants, and popular 'pets' for Japanese girls and children(they have little bitty balls in bottles that they keep on cell phone charms).

they're good in aquariums to help with the water cycle, of course. the only con i can find is, they're rather picky about the light. :B


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 to above, except the light thing
I have a biorb and the light is that not strong, and on the weekends I'm not even home and don't turn the light on at all, I just leave the window blinds open. So I'm fairly sure they are fine with low and even indirect light conditions.
Goblin has been seen pushing his Gremlin around, and the ghost shrimp absolutely /love/ Gargoyle. 
But otherwise, they're just fun little balls of algae that you've gotta squeeze every once in awhile.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

what the other posters said lol! And they are easy to care for. If it gets a little brown, roll it over. or take it out, put it by a window and there ya go  Plus, some bettas like to nom off of them :lol:


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

Ive heard you can do stuff like cut them in half and make them smaller and occassionally you have to wash them out. Is this correct? I might have to get a few for my divided tank ^^ just one or two though Im not sure since I dont really understand them


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Go up to the search box and put in "Marimo Moss ball care" that thread is informative and funny.


----------

